# Would a Val work for me?



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a Marineland 20 gallon high (16.5" high) and want a taller plant in the rear. Would a Vallisneria Americana fit the bill, or would a Corkscrew Val be better? I only use the light the tank came with, so I would consider it lower lighting. I have Java ferns, a marimo ball, Hornwort, Anacharis and Water Wisteria (which has some brown areas on it). I am getting an Anubia Nana petite, and thought a tall (for my tank) plant would be perfect for the corner that has nothing there currently. Thanks!

Randi


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I think as long as you keep them trimmed either would work. You may need to upgrade your lighting though. Also, some ferts never hurt, although you may see a slight explosion from your fast-growing plants, lol


----------



## debisbooked (Jan 7, 2012)

seaecho said:


> I have a Marineland 20 gallon high (16.5" high) and want a taller plant in the rear. Would a Vallisneria Americana fit the bill, or would a Corkscrew Val be better? I only use the light the tank came with, so I would consider it lower lighting. I have Java ferns, a marimo ball, Hornwort, Anacharis and Water Wisteria (which has some brown areas on it). I am getting an Anubia Nana petite, and thought a tall (for my tank) plant would be perfect for the corner that has nothing there currently. Thanks!
> 
> Randi


Either would work great. I think corkscrew ads more 'interest' though.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I think the corkscrew looks cool. I will warn you i have a jungle val that very quickly outgrew my 75.


----------



## Kev1jm2 (Oct 18, 2011)

jungle val grows like a weed in my low tech 55. I like it a lot because you can trim it as much or as little as you want. Also, it takes on a nice red hue at the top if you let it grow across the top of the water (brighter light).


----------



## debisbooked (Jan 7, 2012)

Kev1jm2 said:


> jungle val grows like a weed in my low tech 55. I like it a lot because you can trim it as much or as little as you want. Also, it takes on a nice red hue at the top if you let it grow across the top of the water (brighter light).


Very nice low tech tank. What is the grass-like plant in the front?


----------

